# Cutting Speed and cutting on the Roland GX-24



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

what is the average speed to set the roland gx24 to get good results?

Why is it that the cutter does not complete each design? it does not meet from the start of the cut to the end of a cut. Is it the cutter or the software doing this?

Thanks.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have no trouble with the cut being complete...maybe the image is not exact? don't know ...just guesing. I have not changed the speed that starts when you get the cutter. in fact, I don't even know how to change speed..I might even read the manual someday.


----------



## freemike (Oct 21, 2007)

cheap software


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Chris...what software...cut studio?.... have you tried opening file in Corel Draw (or Illustrator) go to wire view...make sure all connections are made...then cut and paste into cut studio


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> Chris...what software...cut studio?.... have you tried opening file in Corel Draw (or Illustrator) go to wire view...make sure all connections are made...then cut and paste into cut studio


I am using Corel X3 to do my designs. And I cut with Cut Studio. I even tried to cut just a circle converted it to curves and it still didnt meet.

This is affecting me when i weed small pieces of a design. It tends to lift the whole section that i am weeding.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

gee Chris...I don't know...here is a graphic I cut with my Roland Gx24. I made this is three sizes...smallest one about size of half dollar and the other two gradually larger.. this required two cuts...on with just the black body..and then the black dots and half dots..then cut the red out. This was a three press job...first the black body..pressed..then the red body...pressed and then place the black dots and half dots on top of the red...all pressed at 350 for 20 seconds using thermoplex plus

all design was in corel draw...went to view as wireframe..checked the lines..the copied and pasted into cut studio.. 

So maybe you have something going on with the blade or holder or....I would sure call Roland Tech and see what they say


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> gee Chris...I don't know...here is a graphic I cut with my Roland Gx24. I made this is three sizes...smallest one about size of half dollar and the other two gradually larger.. this required two cuts...on with just the black body..and then the black dots and half dots..then cut the red out. This was a three press job...first the black body..pressed..then the red body...pressed and then place the black dots and half dots on top of the red...all pressed at 350 for 20 seconds using thermoplex plus
> 
> all design was in corel draw...went to view as wireframe..checked the lines..the copied and pasted into cut studio..
> 
> So maybe you have something going on with the blade or holder or....I would sure call Roland Tech and see what they say


Thanks Charles for all your help. I just fixed it. I reseted the cutter back to its defaults and it worked. It seems the offset was set to 0.000mm and the factory default was suppose to be at 0.250mm. I believe that was the only thing that was changed on the cutter.
Thanks again


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Chris,

Sorry I didn't see your post earlier or maybe I could have saved you some time. The change in offset can indeed cause the problem you described. Glad to see you got it figured out.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> gee Chris...I don't know...here is a graphic I cut with my Roland Gx24. I made this is three sizes...smallest one about size of half dollar and the other two gradually larger.. this required two cuts...on with just the black body..and then the black dots and half dots..then cut the red out. This was a three press job...first the black body..pressed..then the red body...pressed and then place the black dots and half dots on top of the red...all pressed at 350 for 20 seconds using thermoplex plus
> 
> all design was in corel draw...went to view as wireframe..checked the lines..the copied and pasted into cut studio..
> 
> So maybe you have something going on with the blade or holder or....I would sure call Roland Tech and see what they say


 
Hey charles just woundering if i ever have to do something similar to you pic. how do you think it will come out if you just cut the solid black then cut the red and have te dots knocked out of the red will that work or would it change the final out come


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

mzmadmax said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Sorry I didn't see your post earlier or maybe I could have saved you some time. The change in offset can indeed cause the problem you described. Glad to see you got it figured out.


What is the offset option for anyway?


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

For smaller designs and more detailed work, I slow my settings a bit. For the little stuff, I run no faster than 10ipm. It may take longer to cut but I found it saved me time trying to fix the missing dot over and "i" or the pulled and stretched part where it didnt weed properly due to a poor cut. You may want to bump your force up 1 at a time until you have the right balance. I run mine (once again on the smaller stuff) at around 20grams. remember it will be all trail and error until you get your machine to that material dialed in. Hope that helps.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey Manny,

The way you described works great, just be careful lining up the red so the original shirt color doesn't show through.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Manny...your way would be best...but I was just playing around with the cutter and this design. and as I cut the red first and then the black...then I thought...huuummm....why didn't I do just as you suggested!....incidently the design ended up on a tee for an 'almost teen' with the words...'don't bug me'


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

90chevytruck said:


> What is the offset option for anyway?


90chevytruck,
The offset is to compensate for the diameter of the blade you are cutting with. Most of the time you have to increase the offset for a higher angle blade because they are typically larger or have to travel a little bit farther under the drag-knife system.
To give you a better idea, if you were to put a pen in the plotter, the offset would be 0.00 because the tip is in the center and not "off set" like a knife blade tip would be.

Hope this helps,
-Dana


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

is gx 24 a good plotter


----------

